# DirecTV2PC 'replaced by' Nomad?



## Rozey (Feb 5, 2012)

I just got a HR34 installed, and trying to get D2PC to work, I get the "no listings available" issue that seems to be common for folks with the new HR34.

I've done some searching and can't find any real evidence, but is the lack of recent support for D2PC just D*'s way of saying pay for a hardware device that we now sell instead of using the free software program?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

nope, the 2 serve different purposes. It's just an issue with the hr34 because it's new and they are still working out all the kinks.


----------



## Rozey (Feb 5, 2012)

evan_s said:


> nope, the 2 serve different purposes. It's just an issue with the hr34 because it's new and they are still working out all the kinks.


As I am new to the satellite world, can you explain the different purposes for me? They both allow remote viewing of recorded content, only the Nomad is downloaded to the device and allows for offline viewing; while the D2PC program is streaming while connected to the local network. Is there more than that?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No, that really is the difference, but it's a big difference. The offline viewing with Nomad means you can travel with your recordings, watch something on a plane or inanimate a hotel while traveling etc.

DirecTV2PC only works while connected to your home network.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

When using Nomad to move recordings to your PC, there are actually video files copied to your PC's hard drive. That's what allows you to take the recordings with you when you're away from home. 

With DirecTV2PC, you're simply viewing the remote DVR's recordings via your home network. No files are copied to your PC. DirecTV2PC is very similar to the Whole Home DVR service that enables remote Receivers/DVRs to view recordings from a networked DVR.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

Also, the D2PC video quality is way better than what you get with Nomad. D2PC just streams the video off the DVR. The Nomad files are compressed and look pretty crappy when played on my PC in my opinion. Nomad files look great on my iPhone. We'll see how they look on the iPad whenever they come out with an optimized app for it.

I love D2PC. I've got a 50" plasma in my living room, but I probably watch more content off my DVR on a 23" LCD in my office.


----------



## Rozey (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, I guess I am anxiously awaiting an update to D2PC so it functions with my HR34. It'll allow my wife to watch her shows from bed with the laptop and me to actually USE my 50" plasma in the living room. :grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As far as I know there will be no further updates to DIRECTV2PC. However, I believe that changes are being made to the HR34 software to work with the current version of DIRECTV2PC.


----------



## Rozey (Feb 5, 2012)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As far as I know there will be no further updates to DIRECTV2PC. However, I believe that changes are being made to the HR34 software to work with the current version of DIRECTV2PC.


So I'm waiting for a software push to my receiver instead of a program update. Interesting... ok, well I will let folks know when mine starts to work.


----------



## Rozey (Feb 5, 2012)

So far, no changes. Still don't have new HDGUI for the HR34, but didn't expect it yet.

Also, I have the issue with my HR34 that I have to reset it to get it to turn back on and work often enough that my wife is starting to question my switch from Comcast.

I'm missing DTV2PC very much so far. Strongly considering Nomad as well.


----------



## TScottTX (Dec 20, 2006)

I just moved from a Dish Network VIP-922 to D* with a HR34 and H25. I use to sling live TV and DVR to my desktop and am very disappointed in DirecTV2PC. Even if working with the HR34 it wouldn't provide live TV! I've downloaded and used the iPad app and to me, it is what DirecTV2PC should be. In addition, the GUI of the iPad app should be ported to the menu and guide systems of the HR34 and H25. Love the tiles of the DVR list, etc. I'm loving the 5 tuners of the HR34, the better HD quality and sound the better programming package/cost (for me) but DirecTV really needs to take a hard look at the Disk GUI!


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a slingbox connected to my dvr along with DTV2PC. Since 99% of my viewing is at home, I use my sling for dvr maintenance like scheduling and deleting recordings. If there's a live show I want to watch, I schedule with the sling and watch with DTV2PC.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Check and see if you got the newest upadted firmware yesterday, or in the next couple days. It appears as though that is fixing the directv2pc issues, along with a few other issues. Stick it out, the hr34 will become truly stable in the next couple months. I have a feeling this weeks release fixes the two or three biggest issues causing havoc for people.


----------

